# considerthis



## crane tree (Jun 2, 2005)

am looking for companies that go to hurricanes, wherever they hit, and do "heavy lifting". That is, taking trees off houses useing cranes--and moving these trees to the street for FEMA,or City, or county, or state, pickup. If You are on this site, you probably have been exposed to or particapated in this kind of work--please refer Us to the Tree companies 
involved--
Also, reference to any websites where these companies would be on would be appreciated.
thankyou 
mike pollet
Florida


----------

